# Dr. Comfort? Southern Pepper?



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Does anyone else enjoy Dr. Pepper and Southern Comfort? It has quickly become my favorite drink with a cigar.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I love dr pepper, I love southern comfort but together??


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Love the doctor hate the comfort


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

eeeee....oooooo... yechhhhh uuu


----------



## preludese111 (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes, I love SoCo w/ Dr. Pepper. I was actually planning on trying it w/ a cigar tonight, since I just got some SoCo. It's like candy:ss


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

My wife drinks dr pepper and rum all the time. Wait that didn't sound right. When we occasionally have a drink, that is her drink of choice.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I've had the mixed drink called Dr. Pepper, and it wasn't 1/2 bad. Really did taste like Dr. Pepper to me, but as far as using the Dr. mixed with anything...No. I like Rum and Coke, Jack and Coke, Crown and Coke, etc. I mainly use Coke when I mix something up.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> No. I like Rum and Coke, Jack and Coke, Crown and Coke, etc. I mainly use Coke when I mix something up.


Me too  (except of course with diet coke :bn )


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I like it, try Dr. Pepper as a substitute for Coke in most drinks.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Southern Comfort and Dr.Pepper is my favorite mixed drink. SoCo is good with Mt.Dew too.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Why pollute the SoCo with soda...the only thing I mix it with is ice...:tu

jag


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I perfere my SoCo with a lil lime....but hey...Mt. Dew doesnt sound half bad......






Shawn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

SoCo and Dr. Pepper is GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD.

:chk


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Crown and Coke, etc. I mainly use Coke when I mix something up.


Crown and Coke, Thats my goto drink. As a matter of fact I'm having one right now.

I like Dr. Pepper, But mixed with SoCo it just sounds like u


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> Crown and Coke, Thats my goto drink. As a matter of fact I'm having one right now.


Bring some to the herf.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Bring some to the herf.


I was planning on it.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> I was planning on it.


Ahhhhh, nice. I'll have plenty of Gin & Tonic to go around. :tu:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

smokehouse said:


> Southern Comfort and Dr.Pepper is my favorite mixed drink. SoCo is good with Mt.Dew too.


Really? I'll have to try that.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

hova45 said:


> Love the doctor hate the comfort


:tpd:

Last time I drank the Comfort, I spent 15 minutes running through downtown Baltimore from the police.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Last time I drank the Comfort, I spent 15 minutes running through downtown Baltimore from the police.


:r:r:r


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm gonna give that a shot also. I think the very first mixed drink I called "mine" was So Co and ginger ale.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

SC and DR.P sounds good....have you tried SC in coffee :tu:tu


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

One afternoon I had a buddy hand me this little concoction he made and when I asked him what it was he replies "Dr. Comfort". Now I don't usually like Dr. Pepper or SoCo straight or with anything so I was pretty suspicious . Somehow though that mixture did it for me and it was delicious. Been drinking it ever since. I think that very first day we celebrated the creation of "Dr. Comfort" with a Hemingway.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

It seems that it is fairly well liked. Everywhere I go I just have to ask for Dr. Pepper and SoCo though, because no one knows it by "Dr. Comfort". I wish they did because that sounds better.


----------

